# Custom LSU Penn 12/0



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

I had squidder do the sideplates of my 12/0 LSU tigerstripes and it came out fantastic, this guy is unreal with the stuff he can do with duracoat!


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

don't like LSU but that looks awesome!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks like $30 Bucks.

Just joking. You guys got style.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Now your 706 has a buddy.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Dude! That's sweet! I was just talking to joe about getting mine done and now I think I'm going to have to re evaluate what I want done.


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

Yup had to match MrFish, and if you think of it Rick(Squidder) can do it lowprofile!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Are the stripes purple or black?


----------



## AustinP (Feb 26, 2012)

Theyre darker purple it was kinda cloudy when I took the pictures but I wanted natural lighting


----------

